# Mẹ Việt Ở Đức Tiết Lộ Bí Quyết Trồng Quỳnh Trăm Hoa



## hoatuoidanang (29 Tháng mười 2015)

*Gia đình chị Lan ở Đức luôn khiến nhiều người ngưỡng mộ vì có những chậu cây hoa quỳnh to, hoa dày nhiều lần trong năm. Tất cả nhờ vào bí quyết "ru hoa ngủ đông".*
* Hoa Tươi Bình Dương* xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc vài thông tin mà *Mẹ Việt ở Đức tiết lộ bí quyết trồng quỳnh trăm hoa* nhé


http://1.bp.************/-VnduoZx8pgY/VjCBT3OenXI/AAAAAAAAMAc/8ECMxlMfEh8/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-1.jpg


Hoa quỳnh tuy Không mang vẻ đẹp vạn người mê như hoa hồng, không kiêu sa như mẫu đơn,...nhưng lại mang vẻ đẹp thanh tao, tinh khiết. Lặng lẽ nở hoa khi đêm xuống, hoa quỳnh diễm lệ khoe sắc, tỏa hương. 


http://4.bp.************/-Q9-nLwvVjS0/VjCBUCuEFlI/AAAAAAAAMAg/_3AnULVKOW0/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-2.jpg


Khi hoa quỳnh nở, mùi hương của hoa sẽ lan tỏa khắp không gian từ ngoài ngõ vào đến trong nhà. Từ xưa, các tao nhân mặc khách  thường mong có dịp hoa quỳnh nở để bày ấm chén thưởng trà, bình thơ. 


http://1.bp.************/-xPq8r4sLC4I/VjCBUK5FzuI/AAAAAAAAMAk/KfprNpFcz_c/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-3.jpg


Thời gian hoa nở không lâu, chỉ vẻn vẹn trong một hai tiếng buổi đêm rồi tàn nên hương sắc quý phái của hoa không lưu giữ lâu. Vì lẽ đó, nhiều người coi hoa quỳnh tượng trưng cho tình yêu vội vã, nhanh đến, nhanh đi. 


http://1.bp.************/-XbO7ZtOFxGQ/VjCBU5hhgyI/AAAAAAAAMAw/ZB3_-VVeUm4/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-4.jpg


Ở phương Tây, hoa quỳnh đại diện cho "sắc đẹp phù du" vì sư nhanh nở, nhanh tàn của nó. Tuy nhiên, chỉ với vài giờ ngắn ngủi, hoa quỳnh cũng kịp lưu lại vẻ đẹp của mình để nhận danh xưng "Nữ hoàng của thế giới ban đêm".


http://1.bp.************/-m--VFgJa8pk/VjCBU8LVweI/AAAAAAAAMAs/dFbLwLc011o/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-5.jpg





Chị Hoàng Lan đang sinh sống tại Stendal, Đức là một người phụ nữ yêu cây, yêu hoa. Khu vườn, căn nhà của chị lúc nào cũng như một bức tranh nên thơ với vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên rực rỡ. 


http://1.bp.************/-JULbbqd3hSc/VjCBV5lJncI/AAAAAAAAMBA/tCKH0aQwrQU/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-6.jpg


Giữa trăm cây trong vườn, quỳnh e lệ mà vẫn giữ được vẻ đẹp mặn mà của riêng mình. Đây cũng là những chậu cây mà chị yêu và dành nhiều thời gian nhất.


http://2.bp.************/--IZlDr1RrqE/VjCBV-8HMBI/AAAAAAAAMBE/BfmrBHPtz3Y/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-7.jpg


Sinh sống vùng ôn đới khác xa với vùng khí hậu nhiệt đới nên những loài cây như hoa quỳnh đòi hỏi phải có chế độ chăm sóc đặc biệt và cẩn thận. Đầu tiên, chị xin một cành con làm giống từ cây mẹ đã phát triển ổn định 7 năm tuổi. Sau ba năm chăm sóc, cây mới đủ trưởng thành để ra hoa thơm ngát.


http://4.bp.************/-MpgSiBFQsM4/VjCBWHQw0nI/AAAAAAAAMBI/BJA4fayj2B8/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-8.jpg


Tiết lộ bí quyết trồng quỳnh ra hoa dày, chị Lan chia sẻ: "_Muốn cho quỳnh sai hoa thì bắt buộc phải thực hiện chế độ ngủ đông. Khi đó, để cây ở phòng lạnh có ánh sáng.mùa đông để nơi có ánh sáng không dùng lò sưới Có nghĩa là từ tháng 10 đến tháng ba năm sau để cây ở phòng lạnh có ánh sáng và tưới rất ít nước (1 cốc/tháng). Bắt đầu vào xuân thì tưới nước mỗi tuần một lần cùng với thuốc kích thích ra hoa. Đến khi thấy nắng ấm thì mới mang cây ra ngoài trời_."


http://2.bp.************/-K4cXceXmk5A/VjCBWuzw7dI/AAAAAAAAMBQ/J3q2jjq6By0/s1600/me-viet-o-duc-tiet-lo-bi-quyet-trong-quynh-tram-hoa-9.jpg


Ngoài mê dạ quỳnh, hay còn gọi là quỳnh hương lấy giống từ Việt Nam, chị Lan còn rất mê và trồng nhiều giống quỳnh Nhật khác nhau. Hoa quỳnh Nhật tuy hương không đậm mùi, thậm chí có loại không hương nhưng *hoa* lại bền, chơi được lâu.


*Theo dienhoabinhduong.com*


----------

